# A great food for pets ??????



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Beware of the New Anallergenic Dog Foods with Feather Meal

:w00t:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OMG, that is what Boo has been eating. I have been waiting on my Canine Caviar to switch him to and now I know I was right in switching. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for posting this...it's crazy, isn't it?! Royal Canin was a good food at one time but it is not what it used to be...my opinion is that the most important thing to them is lining their greedy pockets..:angry: Their prescription food is terrible..:yucky:


----------



## triplecminis (May 15, 2013)

I feed life's abundance so far all dogs look great they all enjoy it coats are better so it gets a thumbs up for now


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Ugh just reading the ingriedents some of them anyways makes me wanna puke!!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

This is horrifying - feathers and worm meal?
And the president of Royal Canin says worm meal is "tasty?"
I think he needs to be fed some worm meal.
I know these companies use the waste products from food for dog food, but really - feathers? As protein?
How dumb do they think we are?


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> This is horrifying - feathers and worm meal?
> And the president of Royal Canin says worm meal is "tasty?"
> I think he needs to be fed some worm meal.
> I know these companies use the waste products from food for dog food, but really - feathers? As protein?
> How dumb do they think we are?


I agree!!! I think they are :wacko1:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I think they're getting crazier by the day...YUK!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

That is nuts. This is why I decided to home cook, even though sometimes it a pain. On the occasion that I don't have time I use canned Fromm. Thanks for posting that!


----------

